#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-03-17
<cyanoroma> Boa-tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-03-18
<cyanoroma> Bom dia a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-03-20
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
